# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  برنامه 4 ماهه مکتبستان

## Dr.Moein

با سلام خدمت دوستان ، میخواستم بدونم کسانیکه *برنامه 4 ماهه مکتبستان* رو تهیه کردن ... چه نظری دربارش دارن واقعا خوبه ؟ و یک بررسی کامل داشته باشن ...
با تشکر

----------


## eshghe dandon

سلام
منم قصد داشتم این تاپیکو بزنم که دوستمون زحمتشو کشیدن
اگه امکان داره کساییکه تهیه کردن این برنامه رو بیان نظرشونو بگن و یه قسمت از برنامه رو بذارن که ببینینم چی به چیه ؟؟
مرسی

----------


## mahsa92

خيلي خوبه ديگه تا ارديبهشت تموم بعدم هم ب ازمون جامع سنجش كه ١٠ ارديبهشت هستش ميرسين هم ميتونيد مرور كنيد و جمع بندي

با چه قيمتي ميفروشن بهتون؟


Sent from my apple iphone using tapatalk2

----------


## sami7

*پارسال هم بحثش بود حتی یکی از کاربرا واسم فرستادش من که اونو یادمه خیلی خوب بود و من که خوشم اومد ازش...

از دوستان هر کس خرید یه لطف کنه تو پ.خ به منم بده دعاش می کنم ممنون
*

----------


## eshghe dandon

> *پارسال هم بحثش بود حتی یکی از کاربرا واسم فرستادش من که اونو یادمه خیلی خوب بود و من که خوشم اومد ازش...
> 
> از دوستان هر کس خرید یه لطف کنه تو پ.خ به منم بده دعاش می کنم ممنون
> *


شما خوندی از رو برنامشون ؟؟ چطور بود ؟ نتیجه گرفتی ازش ؟؟

----------


## sami7

> شما خوندی از رو برنامشون ؟؟ چطور بود ؟ نتیجه گرفتی ازش ؟؟


*متاسف انه فقط وقت شد در حد یکی دو ساعت نگاش کنم و به خاطر مشکلاتی که داشتم نشد اما برنامه خیلی خوب و منظمی بودش*

----------


## eshghe dandon

> خيلي خوبه ديگه تا ارديبهشت تموم بعدم هم ب ازمون جامع سنجش كه ١٠ ارديبهشت هستش ميرسين هم ميتونيد مرور كنيد و جمع بندي
> 
> با چه قيمتي ميفروشن بهتون؟
> 
> 
> Sent from my apple iphone using tapatalk2


خانم دکتر شما دیدی برنامشونو ؟؟ چطوره ؟؟
قیمتو که گفتن ۲۰۰ با یه سری جزوه و سی دی و بانک تست ...

----------


## eshghe dandon

> *متاسف انه فقط وقت شد در حد یکی دو ساعت نگاش کنم و به خاطر مشکلاتی که داشتم نشد اما برنامه خیلی خوب و منظمی بودش*


شما نمونه برنامه پارسالو داری بفرستی ؟؟

----------


## sami7

> شما نمونه برنامه پارسالو داری بفرستی ؟؟


خیر متاسفانه اگه اشتباه نکنم @Itak بهم دادش

----------


## Lara27

> خیر متاسفانه اگه اشتباه نکنم @Itak بهم دادش


نه مال مکتبستان نبود 
 :Yahoo (4):

----------


## eshghe dandon

> نه مال مکتبستان نبود


پس مال کجا بود ؟؟

----------


## Lara27

> پس مال کجا بود ؟؟


یادم نیس متاسفانه.چون پاک شده از کامپیوترم

----------


## mahsa92

> خانم دکتر شما دیدی برنامشونو ؟؟ چطوره ؟؟
> قیمتو که گفتن ۲۰۰ با یه سری جزوه و سی دی و بانک تست ...


اره من پارسال ٤ ماه اخرو با همين پيش رفتم منظمه ولي نياز به شخصي سازي شدن داره


Sent from my apple iphone using tapatalk2

----------


## optician

یکی تماس بگیره... هزینه و قیمتاش رو بگه... من که نیاز ندارم... برای خودتون گفتم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## neginsotude

در یک کلمه میگم... اینا آشغالن.... چرا فکر میکنید کسی که رتبه منطقه سه اش 430 بوده یعنی کشوریش حدود 6000 بوده یا بهتر از اون میانگین درصداش 35 تا 40 درصد بوده ( علی کاویانی ) میتونی بهت برنامه ای بده که تو درصد خوبی بزنی
والله در عجبم که هنوز خیلی ها گول میخورن ، نمیخواهید از اینکه جزوه های رایگان رو پولی میفروختند درس بگیرید؟

----------


## mahsa92

> نه مال مکتبستان نبود


نميتونم جواب پ خ رو بدم بستي پياماتو؟


Sent from my apple iphone using tapatalk2

----------


## Lara27

> نميتونم جواب پ خ رو بدم بستي پياماتو؟
> 
> 
> Sent from my apple iphone using tapatalk2


بازه . بذار چک کنم ببینم

----------


## 500

> در یک کلمه میگم... اینا آشغالن.... چرا فکر میکنید کسی که رتبه منطقه سه اش 430 بوده یعنی کشوریش حدود 6000 بوده یا بهتر از اون میانگین درصداش 35 تا 40 درصد بوده ( علی کاویانی ) میتونی بهت برنامه ای بده که تو درصد خوبی بزنی
> والله در عجبم که هنوز خیلی ها گول میخورن ، نمیخواهید از اینکه جزوه های رایگان رو پولی میفروختند درس بگیرید؟


باز تو اومدی زیر آب زنی  :Yahoo (4):  بسه دیگه یعنی تو این همه کنکوری 2 تا شاگرد نتونستی گیر بیاری که داری زیر آب همکاراتو میزنی ؟!!!!!!! :Yahoo (23): برو دام خویش جای دیگر بیفکن بچه های این فروم خر نخواهند شد  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## idealist

> در یک کلمه میگم... اینا آشغالن.... چرا فکر میکنید کسی که رتبه منطقه سه اش 430 بوده یعنی کشوریش حدود 6000 بوده یا بهتر از اون میانگین درصداش 35 تا 40 درصد بوده ( علی کاویانی ) میتونی بهت برنامه ای بده که تو درصد خوبی بزنی
> والله در عجبم که هنوز خیلی ها گول میخورن ، نمیخواهید از اینکه جزوه های رایگان رو پولی میفروختند درس بگیرید؟


*دقیییقا ! تازه با این قیمت های فضاییشون ، 200 هزار تومن برای یه برنامه ریزی که 1 ساعت وقت میگیره و اضافه کردن یه سری جزوه آشغال؟
مشکل اینجاست که بچه ها لقمه اماده میخان ، ینی یکی بهشون بگه این کارو بکن اون کارو نکن
هر کسی که با یه سری اصول کلی اشنا باشه که اکثر بچه های انجمن اشنا هستن ، میتونه برای خودش یه برنامه عالی و شخصی سازی شده بنویسه. کافیه لیست کنین که چقد وقت دارین ، چیا رو باید بخونین ، بعد بیاین محتوایی که باید بخونین رو متعادل تقسیم کنین تو زمانی که براتون موجوده.

پ.ن : همین الان فایل صوتیشو دانلود کردم خندم گرفت  سلاام به تویی که داری کتاباتو ورق میزنی ، سلاااام به تویی که زانوی غم بغل گرفتی*  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Lara27

مشکل برنامه نیس 
همه بلدن برنامه بریزن ولی تعداد کمی اراده دارن برنامه رو اجرا کنن :Yahoo (110): 
وگرنه بعد یه بار برنامه غلط ریختن میتونی بفهمی درستش چطوریه :Yahoo (110):

----------


## neginsotude

> باز تو اومدی زیر آب زنی  بسه دیگه یعنی تو این همه کنکوری 2 تا شاگرد نتونستی گیر بیاری که داری زیر آب همکاراتو میزنی ؟!!!!!!!برو دام خویش جای دیگر بیفکن بچه های این فروم خر نخواهند شد


حرفی ندارم بهت بزنم. ولی بعضی از حرفات درسته بعضی هاشم اشتباه هست. همه به خوبیه که شنون میدن نیستن، ولی به اون بدی هم که تو میگفتی نیستن. بخث فقط اینکه ارزششو داره یا نداره. اونی که تو باهاش مشکل داشتیو من دوسش داشتم خوب بود ولی یه مدته که دیگه خیلی وقت نمیزاره... بنابرین دفاعیم ندارم ازش بکنم.

----------


## eshghe dandon

> اره من پارسال ٤ ماه اخرو با همين پيش رفتم منظمه ولي نياز به شخصي سازي شدن داره
> 
> 
> Sent from my apple iphone using tapatalk2


شخصی سازی ؟؟ یعنی چیکارش کنیم ؟ خیلی باید تغییر کنه ؟؟ مثلا شما چیکارش کردین ؟

----------


## 500

> حرفی ندارم بهت بزنم. ولی بعضی از حرفات درسته بعضی هاشم اشتباه هست. همه به خوبیه که شنون میدن نیستن، ولی به اون بدی هم که تو میگفتی نیستن. بخث فقط اینکه ارزششو داره یا نداره. اونی که تو باهاش مشکل داشتیو من دوسش داشتم خوب بود ولی یه مدته که دیگه خیلی وقت نمیزاره... بنابرین دفاعیم ندارم ازش بکنم.


پس دیدی مشاورا همه سر تا پا  یه کرباسن  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## امیر ارسلان

مکتبستان تا یه هفته قبل کنکورم برنامه یه هفته ای میفروشه :Yahoo (21): 
اگه میخاین شروع کنید یا علی بگید و رو درسای با ضریب بیشتر سرمایه گذاری کنید

----------


## neginsotude

> پس دیدی مشاورا همه سر تا پا  یه کرباسن


میدونی 500 اگر حرفتو تایید نکنم منو متهم میکنی به تبلیغ اگرم تایید بکنم بی انصافی کردم. وقتی خوب کار میکرد واقعا ارزش داشت خیلی رشد کردم ترازم خوب کشید بالا، اصلا مشکلش توی زمینه سواد یا روانشناسی مشاوره نیست. توی اینا خیلی خوبه. مشکل اینه که دانش آموز براش مهم نیست... یهو میره مسافرت ده روز ترکیه، این ماهم ده روز رفت عراق... این چیزاش خیلی ناراحت کننده است.

----------


## Pourya.sh

این دلالیای کنکورو ول کنین 
برنامه نود روزه دکتر افشارو گوش بدین و اجرا کنین
چ بازار داغی شده این کنکور اگه برنامه ای پولی باشه بهترین برنامه میشه
ولی اگه رایگان باشه ...

----------


## mahsa92

> شخصی سازی ؟؟ یعنی چیکارش کنیم ؟ خیلی باید تغییر کنه ؟؟ مثلا شما چیکارش کردین ؟


يعني اينكه يا خودت بشين بريز و واقعا اجرا كن
يا از رو همون كار كن
مثلا اون اگه برا حركت يه هفته وقت گذاشته و شما كمتر نياز داشتي مياي كمترش ميكني ميدي به نوسان كه وقت بيشتري براش نياز داري
يعني در واقع ميتوني ازش ايده بگيري كه چجوري جلو بري
منم مو ب مو اونو اجرا نكردم كاملا برا خودم شخصي سازيش كردم يعني من ديدم هزينه مشاور تا چهارماه خيلي بيشتر از اين دويست ميشه واس همين مشاورمو قطع كردم و اينو خريدم و شخصي كردم
بلد نبودم خودم درست و اصولي برنامه بريزم همش وابسته اينو اون بودم كه بهم برنامه بدن اما الان يه برنامه ريز خيلي خوب شدم و استارتش از همين برنامه بود
ولي اين برنامه هم يجورايي مثل قلمچي برا همس بايد خودت شخصي سازيش كني تا نتيجه بگيري

ضمنا هيچ برنامه اي بدون عمل كردن نتيجه نميده چه رايگان برات بريزن چه ان ميليون خرج كرده باشي


Sent from my apple iphone using tapatalk2

----------


## HEH

کاری به رایگان بودن یا مبلغ  برنامه نداشته باشین 

آخه به نظر خودتون همه مثل هم هستن که یک برنامه قابل اجرا واسه همه  باشه و به همه جواب بده   :/ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## maryam2015

> این دلالیای کنکورو ول کنین 
> برنامه نود روزه دکتر افشارو گوش بدین و اجرا کنین
> چ بازار داغی شده این کنکور اگه برنامه ای پولی باشه بهترین برنامه میشه
> ولی اگه رایگان باشه ...


سلام  داداش این برنامه 90 روزه هر چی گشتم پیدا نکردم داری لینکشو واسم بفرستی؟؟؟اگه بفرستی عالی میشه ممنون :Yahoo (79):  :Yahoo (79):  :Yahoo (79):  :Yahoo (79):

----------


## maryam2015

سلام ممنون از دوستان بابت زدن این تاپیک راستش منم در این مورد خیلی جستجو کردم خواستم برنامه چهار ماهه شو بگیرم اما یهو نمی دونم چی شد منصرف شدم  الان واسه خودم برنامه ریختم با برنامه ی خودم پیش می رم باور کنین ساعت مطالعم خیلی زیاد شده اما می ترسم اخه صحبتای دکتر کاویانی رو گوش دادم تو فایل صوتی شروع بهمن گفته بود اگه تو نیمه ی دوم با یه مربیه خوب پیش برین موفق میشین الان مربیم خودمم :Yahoo (101):  به نظرتون موفق میشم ؟؟؟با معدل گندی که دارم ؟؟خدا کنه ترمیم بشه ای خدااااااا برسان صدای مارا به مسولین ..خدااااااا :Y (707):

----------


## lili96666

بابا ول کنید اینا یه برنامه بریزد به خونید من دیدم از اول تابستون تا اخر خرداد اینا هی تبلیغ می کن

----------


## maryam2015

> بابا ول کنید اینا یه برنامه بریزد به خونید من دیدم از اول تابستون تا اخر خرداد اینا هی تبلیغ می کن


خود کاویانی گفته یه دانشجویی از اواخراسفند پیشم اومد شروع نکرده بود هنوز من بهش برنامه دادم الان پزشکی ایران می خونه واسه همین تحت تاثیر قرار گرفتم :Yahoo (79):

----------


## lili96666

من نمی دونم.ولی کسی بخواد به خونه به اینا نی

----------


## eshghe dandon

> این دلالیای کنکورو ول کنین 
> برنامه نود روزه دکتر افشارو گوش بدین و اجرا کنین
> چ بازار داغی شده این کنکور اگه برنامه ای پولی باشه بهترین برنامه میشه
> ولی اگه رایگان باشه ...


سلام
میشه لینکشو بدین ؟؟

----------


## T!G3R

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط maryam2015


سلام  داداش این برنامه 90 روزه هر چی گشتم پیدا نکردم داری لینکشو واسم بفرستی؟؟؟اگه بفرستی عالی میشه ممنون


سلام ابجی
فکر کنم شما باید به تاپیک شروع از بهمن حتی از سطح صفر برید تا جوابتون رو بگیرید
موفق باشید..._

----------


## aCe

> با سلام خدمت دوستان ، میخواستم بدونم کسانیکه *برنامه 4 ماهه مکتبستان* رو تهیه کردن ... چه نظری دربارش دارن واقعا خوبه ؟ و یک بررسی کامل داشته باشن ...
> با تشکر





> _سلام داداش این برنامه 90 روزه هر چی گشتم پیدا نکردم داری لینکشو واسم بفرستی؟؟؟اگه بفرستی عالی میشه ممنون
> 
> 
> 
> _


_
_ بابا ول کنید اینا رو 
فردا میان برنامه سه ماهه و بعدش دو ماهه بعدش یک ماهه خب یعنی چی آخرشم یک روزه ؟؟؟  :Yahoo (77): 
تازه میخوای پوووووووووول هم پاش بدی؟؟؟ 
برو برنامه افشار رو اجرا کن* رایگـــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــان* هست و همه چیز رو هم توضیح داده خودمم دارم استفاده میکنم و راضی ام اینم*لینکــــــــــش*

اینقدر هم امروز فردا نکنین و دنبال برنامه نباشید آخرشم هیچی نمیخونید صرفا وقت کشی میشه فقط ...

----------


## Pourya.sh

برنامه ریزی موفقیت کنکور از بهمن

----------


## eshghe dandon

ممنون از همه دوستانی که راهنمایی کردن
حالا این برنامه دکتر افشار چطور هست ؟؟ خوبه ؟ اینم ۴ ماهه تموم میکنه درسا رو ... من هنوز فایلای صوتی رو گوش نکردم ... ممکنه یه توضیح مختصری بدین که روش ایشون چجوریه ؟؟ به درد همه میخوره این مشاوره ها یا فقط مخصوص یه عده با شرایط خاصه ؟؟
مرسی

----------


## ah.at

> ممنون از همه دوستانی که راهنمایی کردن
> حالا این برنامه دکتر افشار چطور هست ؟؟ خوبه ؟ اینم ۴ ماهه تموم میکنه درسا رو ... من هنوز فایلای صوتی رو گوش نکردم ... ممکنه یه توضیح مختصری بدین که روش ایشون چجوریه ؟؟ به درد همه میخوره این مشاوره ها یا فقط مخصوص یه عده با شرایط خاصه ؟؟
> مرسی





من گوششون کردم وسه ی دوستم نیاز داشتم . جز باکس بندی ریاضی و فیزیکش که اونم باز خودم یه خورده تغیرش دادم دیگه به درد نمیخوردن .

بخش قرابتش هم خوب بود . زبانشم فقط زمان بندیش خوب بود .

خودت وسه خودت برنامه بریز مطمئن باش بهتره یا با یکی که بلده با کمک اون برنامتو درست کن .

البته فایل سومشو حتما گوش کن .

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> *دقیییقا ! تازه با این قیمت های فضاییشون ، 200 هزار تومن برای یه برنامه ریزی که 1 ساعت وقت میگیره و اضافه کردن یه سری جزوه آشغال؟
> مشکل اینجاست که بچه ها لقمه اماده میخان ، ینی یکی بهشون بگه این کارو بکن اون کارو نکن
> هر کسی که با یه سری اصول کلی اشنا باشه که اکثر بچه های انجمن اشنا هستن ، میتونه برای خودش یه برنامه عالی و شخصی سازی شده بنویسه. کافیه لیست کنین که چقد وقت دارین ، چیا رو باید بخونین ، بعد بیاین محتوایی که باید بخونین رو متعادل تقسیم کنین تو زمانی که براتون موجوده.
> 
> پ.ن : همین الان فایل صوتیشو دانلود کردم خندم گرفت  سلاام به تویی که داری کتاباتو ورق میزنی ، سلاااام به تویی که زانوی غم بغل گرفتی*


با اون صدای مضخرفش  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## afshar

شفاف سازی آفت های کنکور در نیمسال دوم
جلسه ای با حضور مدیران، مشاوران، اولیا و کنکوریها
استاد افشار _ تهران _ بهمن 94             

http://s7.picofile.com/file/8234998900/Kargah_Ostad_Afshar.mp3.html

----------


## eshghe dandon

> شفاف سازی آفت های کنکور در نیمسال دوم
> جلسه ای با حضور مدیران، مشاوران، اولیا و کنکوریها
> استاد افشار _ تهران _ بهمن 94             
> 
> http://s7.picofile.com/file/8234998900/Kargah_Ostad_Afshar.mp3.html


سلام دکتر افشار
ممنون
مشاوره های صوتی شما معرکه هستن 
مرسی

----------


## mahsa92

مگه ايدي اراز عوض شده؟
بايد فورا يه مسيج ب مديريت بدم ولي ايديشون اصلا تو مسيج ها بالا نمياد يكي ايدي جناب اراز رو ب من بده


Sent from my apple iphone using tapatalk2

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

> مگه ايدي اراز عوض شده؟
> بايد فورا يه مسيج ب مديريت بدم ولي ايديشون اصلا تو مسيج ها بالا نمياد يكي ايدي جناب اراز رو ب من بده
> 
> 
> Sent from my apple iphone using tapatalk2


http://forum.konkur.in/users/1/

؟؟؟

----------


## aramesh1

سلام اگه کسی هست که این پکیج رو خریداری کرده میشه بگید هزینه تهیه این برنامه چهارماهه چقدر هستش و آیا برنامه ی مفیدی هست؟

----------


## artim

> سلام اگه کسی هست که این پکیج رو خریداری کرده میشه بگید هزینه تهیه این برنامه چهارماهه چقدر هستش و آیا برنامه ی مفیدی هست؟


هزار تومن هم خرید از این سایت ( ها ) یک ریالم ارزش نداره
فرمول برنامه ریزیشون اینه حجم مطالب تقسیم بر زمان باقی مانده

----------


## arsalan 1998

200 هزار تومن هست...

----------


## Saeed735

> هزار تومن هم خرید از این سایت ( ها ) یک ریالم ارزش نداره
> فرمول برنامه ریزیشون اینه حجم مطالب تقسیم بر زمان باقی مانده


البته این روش فرمول فرمول اصلی برنامه ریزیه ولی این سایتها کلا در کل برنامه ریزی از این فرملو استفاده میکنن فقط....

خب به هر حال هر شخصی توانایی بخصوصی داره.زمان و تعداد تست  مرورها هم برای هر کس قطعا فرق خواهد داشت...

----------


## Ali.psy

> البته این روش فرمول فرمول اصلی برنامه ریزیه ولی این سایتها کلا در کل برنامه ریزی از این فرملو استفاده میکنن فقط....
> 
> خب به هر حال هر شخصی توانایی بخصوصی داره.زمان و تعداد تست  مرورها هم برای هر کس قطعا فرق خواهد داشت...


بله سعید جان..همینطوره... :Yahoo (100): ..اصل برنامه ریزی اونطوریه ولی خب شخصی در جهت اصول وراحتی فرد باشه بهتره :Yahoo (5):

----------


## afshar

فکر کنم اگر اینا مربی تیم فوتبال هم بودند برای 0 تا 90 هر بازی یک تیم از پیش تعیین شده ارنج می کردند و میفرستادن زمین 
 نه تعویضی و نه تغییری و نه ....

اگر تا الان خوب درس نخوانده اید باید درس بخوانید و نه اینکه به فکر میان برهای خیالی باشی!!!!!

**** برنامه ریزی ساختنی است نه دادنی.مراقب فروشنده های برنامه ریزی کنکور باشید****

(هوشیار باشید یک برنامه برای همه؛ برای هیچکس فایده ندارد)
(برنامه ریزی بدون نظارت و پشتیبانی در عمل بی فایده است)

فایل های باکس بندی پارسال من که پیشنهاد برنامه بود در تلگرام در قالب ده ها پی دی اف دیدم که خیلی شیک برنامه فروشی شده بود

خودت شرایط خودت بهتر از هرکسی می دونی با یکسری راهنمایی های ساده که اغلب مشاورها و کنکوریها می دانند می تونی بهترین مشاور برای خودت باشی

----------


## M a s o u d

> سلام اگه کسی هست که این پکیج رو خریداری کرده میشه بگید هزینه تهیه این برنامه چهارماهه چقدر هستش و آیا برنامه ی مفیدی هست؟


من نخریدم چون کنکوری نیستم ولی دیدم.
انتظار معجزه نباس داشته باشی.ولی اگه در کنارش تلاش خودت هم باشه احتمال موفقیت هست.حداقلش اینه ک این برنامه ذهنت رو منظم میکنه.

----------


## M a s o u d

> هزار تومن هم خرید از این سایت ( ها ) یک ریالم ارزش نداره
> فرمول برنامه ریزیشون اینه حجم مطالب تقسیم بر زمان باقی مانده


داداش شما خودت مشاوره کنکوری
داری درمورده سایت هایی هم بد میگی ک توی این سایت نماینده ندارن تا از خودشون دفاع کنن. پس شما در اصل داری خودتو تبلیغ میکنی!!!
بهتر بود بچه هایی ک استفاده کردن بیان نظر بدن.

----------


## mahsa100

من پارسال خریدم 
اصلا استاندارد نیست 
وقت مرور زیاد داره ولی حجم برنامه اونقدر زیاده که نمیشه اجراش کرد 
برنامه اش طوریه که مثلا در یک روز باید 5 تا درس ادبیات تو یه تایم مطالعاتی خونده بشه و این تایم حداکثر 2 ساعته 
به نظرت میشه تو 2 ساعت 5 تا درس ادبیات بخونی و تست هایش رو بزنی؟!! :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Homayoon

> من پارسال خریدم 
> اصلا استاندارد نیست 
> وقت مرور زیاد داره ولی حجم برنامه اونقدر زیاده که نمیشه اجراش کرد 
> برنامه اش طوریه که مثلا در یک روز باید 5 تا درس ادبیات تو یه تایم مطالعاتی خونده بشه و این تایم حداکثر 2 ساعته 
> به نظرت میشه تو 2 ساعت 5 تا درس ادبیات بخونی و تست هایش رو بزنی؟!!




ببخشید خودتون یا دوستتاتون سی دی های زیست مکتبستان رو تهیه کردن ؟؟؟
نظرتون راجبش چیه ؟؟؟

----------


## pardis77

اره من گرفتم..............راضیم

----------


## mehdi.m

> داداش شما خودت مشاوره کنکوری
> داری درمورده سایت هایی هم بد میگی ک توی این سایت نماینده ندارن تا از خودشون دفاع کنن. پس شما در اصل داری خودتو تبلیغ میکنی!!!
> بهتر بود بچه هایی ک استفاده کردن بیان نظر بدن.


ازین منظر به قضیه نگا نکن.برنامه ای که بدون بررسی نیاز داوطلب و غیرعلمی تهیه شده باشه چیزی جز فشار اضافی و کاهش انگیزه و بعضا ضربه خوردن اون فرد به دنباال نداره
با چشم باز به مسایل نگاه کنیم

----------


## M a s o u d

> ازین منظر به قضیه نگا نکن.برنامه ای که بدون بررسی نیاز داوطلب و غیرعلمی تهیه شده باشه چیزی جز فشار اضافی و کاهش انگیزه و بعضا ضربه خوردن اون فرد به دنباال نداره
> با چشم باز به مسایل نگاه کنیم


با دید باز؟؟؟ تنها حرفی ک زدم این بود ک بچه هایی ک استفاده کردن بیان نظر بدن.ن اینکه مشاورا میان حریف خودشون رو خراب میکنن
ب نظرم دیدم ب اندازه کافی باز بوده.

----------


## M a s o u d

> ازین منظر به قضیه نگا نکن.برنامه ای که بدون بررسی نیاز داوطلب و غیرعلمی تهیه شده باشه چیزی جز فشار اضافی و کاهش انگیزه و بعضا ضربه خوردن اون فرد به دنباال نداره
> با چشم باز به مسایل نگاه کنیم


ی سوال هم از شما دارم
شما خودتون این برنامع رو خریدید و استفاده کردید؟؟

----------


## mehdi.m

> با دید باز؟؟؟ تنها حرفی ک زدم این بود ک بچه هایی ک استفاده کردن بیان نظر بدن.ن اینکه مشاورا میان حریف خودشون رو خراب میکنن
> ب نظرم دیدم ب اندازه کافی باز بوده.


من با ماهیت کار شما مشکل ندارم عزیزم
جوابی که به جنای آرتیم دادید جالب نبود

----------


## Homayoon

> اره من گرفتم..............راضیم


درس میدن یا تست حل میکنن فقط ؟
به نظرتون با خوندن کامل دی وی دی مکتبستان به چند درصد میشه رسید ؟؟؟

----------


## mehdi.m

> ی سوال هم از شما دارم
> شما خودتون این برنامع رو خریدید و استفاده کردید؟؟


نه والا نخریدم.ولی برنامه دیدم به طور کامل

----------


## x 3

اقو اصلا اين بابا اصلا مشاور ببينيد  شما ك امروز 4 تا كتاب مسخره زيست رو ك نميتونيد برنامه ريزي كنيد تا خوب  بفهميد چ جوري ميتونيد فردا روزگار بياين رفرنس بخونيد و مردم رو علاج كنيد  البته ك كمك گرفتن كار بدي نيست

----------


## Dj.ALI

تبلیغشونو که دیدم فهمیدم همش چرت و پرته...ادم خودش باید بشینه با توجه به روحیات و خصوصیات درسی خودش یه برنامه ی خوب برای خودش بچینه....

----------


## M a s o u d

> تبلیغشونو که دیدم فهمیدم همش چرت و پرته...ادم خودش باید بشینه با توجه به روحیات و خصوصیات درسی خودش یه برنامه ی خوب برای خودش بچینه....


این حرفتونو خیلی قبول دارم
البته همین مکتبستان برنامه ریزیه شخصی هم داره.مشاوره ی مخصوص و اینا

البته همه هم نمیتونن واسه خودشون برنامه بریزن.کاره اسونی نیس

----------


## Dj.ALI

> این حرفتونو خیلی قبول دارم
> البته همین مکتبستان برنامه ریزیه شخصی هم داره.مشاوره ی مخصوص و اینا
> 
> البته همه هم نمیتونن واسه خودشون برنامه بریزن.کاره اسونی نیس


به نظر من این ها همش کلک پوله ...مشاوره ی خصوصی و...دو روز دیگه که طرف رو با تبلیغاتشون جذب کردن با حرفاشون میخوان اون شخص رو وادار کنن که پکیج های سایت ما رو بخرین فلان میشه و اونو صد میزنید و....در حالی که همه میتونن به نظر من برای خودشون برنامه ریزی کنند....با یک سرچ ساده میشه شیوه های برنامه ریزی درست رو فهمید ...بعضی ها فقط برنامه میریزن و اجرا نمیکنن...این به درد نمیخوره....به نظرم هر کس طبق برنامه ی خودش پیش بره موفقیتش بیشتره..

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

> این حرفتونو خیلی قبول دارم
> البته همین مکتبستان برنامه ریزیه شخصی هم داره.مشاوره ی مخصوص و اینا
> 
> البته همه هم نمیتونن واسه خودشون برنامه بریزن.کاره اسونی نیس


من سال قبل ازشون برنامه خصوصی گرفته بودم
به بدترین شکل ممکن از لحاظ برنامه ریزی و ارزشی که برام قائل بودن
طرف اومده بود یه کاغذ از یه دفتر کنده بود با خودکار برنامه نوشته بود ، 4 یا 5 تاشم خط زده بود کنارش اسم درسا رو نوشته بود  :Yahoo (77): 
جالب اینکه توی پیامی که قبل واریز پول داده بودم کامل توضیح داده بودم چه درسایی رو ضعف دارم ولی اصلا بهش توجه نکرده بودن و برای خودشون برنامه ریخته بودن
ببینید برنامه خصوصیشون این باشه بعد برنامه عمومیشون چیه
از اینم بگذریم که طرف خودش به زور دانشگاه مازندران قبول شده اونم سال هایی که پذیرش نسبت به الان خیلی راحت تر بود ولی از کسایی که تهران و شهید بهشتی درس میخونن بیشتر ادعا داره

----------


## Dr Baq3r

اگه دقت کرده باشین بعضی خیلی ازش تعریف میکنن بعضیا راجع بهش خیلی بد میگن اما این به معنی خوب یا بد بودن برنامه نیس این به این معنیه ک برا هرکس ی برنامه ی خاص جواب میده و این ک با ی برنامه همه جواب مطلوب بگیرن خیلی بعیده
و البته ایده دقت کنین ک هر مشاوری ی ایده ی خاص خودشو داره و براساس اون برنامه میریزه .... (باز هم همون حرفای بالا)

----------


## M a s o u d

> من سال قبل ازشون برنامه خصوصی گرفته بودم
> به بدترین شکل ممکن از لحاظ برنامه ریزی و ارزشی که برام قائل بودن
> طرف اومده بود یه کاغذ از یه دفتر کنده بود با خودکار برنامه نوشته بود ، 4 یا 5 تاشم خط زده بود کنارش اسم درسا رو نوشته بود 
> جالب اینکه توی پیامی که قبل واریز پول داده بودم کامل توضیح داده بودم چه درسایی رو ضعف دارم ولی اصلا بهش توجه نکرده بودن و برای خودشون برنامه ریخته بودن
> ببینید برنامه خصوصیشون این باشه بعد برنامه عمومیشون چیه
> از اینم بگذریم که طرف خودش به زور دانشگاه مازندران قبول شده اونم سال هایی که پذیرش نسبت به الان خیلی راحت تر بود ولی از کسایی که تهران و شهید بهشتی درس میخونن بیشتر ادعا داره


من از بخش مشاوره خصوصیشو  خبر ندارم.
فقط گفتم همچین چیزی هم هست
اینکه بدکارکردن ب ضرره خودشونه

البته دانشگاه مازندران دانشگاه بدی نیس و صرف اینکه ایشون اونجا میخونن دلیل بر بد بودن ایشون نیس.
با مشاورای دیگشون کار ندارم ولی خودشون در زمینه ی کنکور واقعا مهارت دارن. من خودم فقط یکبار با ایشون حضوری صحبت کردم واقعا عالی بود.
من هم همون سال اول قبول شدم! و با اینکه فقط نیم ساعت باهاشون حرف زدم ولی خیلی کمکم کردن. مشاورای خصوصیشون رو نمیشناسم.

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

> من از بخش مشاوره خصوصیشو  خبر ندارم.
> فقط گفتم همچین چیزی هم هست
> اینکه بدکارکردن ب ضرره خودشونه
> 
> البته دانشگاه مازندران دانشگاه بدی نیس و صرف اینکه ایشون اونجا میخونن دلیل بر بد بودن ایشون نیس.
> با مشاورای دیگشون کار ندارم ولی خودشون در زمینه ی کنکور واقعا مهارت دارن. من خودم فقط یکبار با ایشون حضوری صحبت کردم واقعا عالی بود.
> من هم همون سال اول قبول شدم! و با اینکه فقط نیم ساعت باهاشون حرف زدم ولی خیلی کمکم کردن. مشاورای خصوصیشون رو نمیشناسم.


عرض نکردم که دانشگاه مازندران بده
گفتم ایشون خیلی ادعا دارن

----------


## pardis77

> درس میدن یا تست حل میکنن فقط ؟
> به نظرتون با خوندن کامل دی وی دی مکتبستان به چند درصد میشه رسید ؟؟؟


من فقط برنامشو دارم........ولی نمونه فیلم زیستشو دیدم عاااااااااااااااااالی بود

----------


## reza0

> من فقط برنامشو دارم........ولی نمونه فیلم زیستشو دیدم عاااااااااااااااااالی بود


بي زحمت لينك فيلم زيستشو از سايت مبتكران بدين

----------


## mahsa100

> ببخشید خودتون یا دوستتاتون سی دی های زیست مکتبستان رو تهیه کردن ؟؟؟
> نظرتون راجبش چیه ؟؟؟


من سی دی نگرفتم در موردش نظری ندارم

----------


## hossienkonkur

دوست خوبم برنامشون ب درد نمیخوره
من تهیه کردم نمیگم برنامه خوبی نیست ولی برنامه باید شخصی باشه
200 تومن پول دادم ن مشاور تماس گرفت باهام
چیراییم ک همراه برنامه بود اصلا ب درد نمیخوردن
جزواتشون کامل نبود فقط بعضی درسا رو داشتن
تستاشون افتضاح
فیلماشونم چون اینترنت نداشتم نتونستم دان کنم
تیمیل زدم انتقاد کردم هیشکیم جوابمو نداد
تو سایتشون گفتم نظرمو ثبت نکردن
فقط بلدن پول مردمو بخورن
منکه ازشون نمیگذرم

----------


## KowsarDDC

مفت هم نمی ارزه اصلا طرفش نرو

----------


## shayanmmb

سلام دوستان

کسی این برنامه 4 ماهه مکتبستانو خریده؟؟ 
چجوریه؟ ارزش خرید داره؟ میشه باهاش پیش رفت؟

----------


## mobin7

میخواستم یه تاپیک در مورد برنامه و مشاوره این سایت ها بگم ولی گفتم همه میدونن ارزش نداره

الان خیلی از سایت ها دارن ایجور برنامه هایی رو میفروشن و از موقعیت بچه ها سو استفاده میکنن... با چهار ماه به پزشکی برسید با یک ماه به اندازه یکسال بخوانید

چیز خاصی نداره یه کاغذ چاپیه روی دی وی دی های اشغالشون میذاره که فروش برن.
اگه به عنوان مشاور باهات در تماس باشه برنامه بده گزارش کار بگیره که خوبه اما خب در اصل دی وی دی و کاغذبرنامه فروشیه
به قول افشار یکی برای همه همه برای یکی  :Yahoo (1): 

ریاضی و فیزیکش رو ببینی خندت میگیره :Yahoo (4):   یه بچه سال اومده رو وایت برد تته پته میکنه . نمیدونم این سایت های بنجل چطور معروف شدن. یارو دوساله وارد دانشکده پزشکی ناکجا اباد شده حالا اسم خودشو گذاشته مشاور استاد و... 
اگه قرار بود هرکی دانشگاه میره مشاور بشه سالی چندین هزار مشاور جدید داشتیم یکم خودتون فکر کنین.

جا اینکه یه تومن به اینا بدی با یه مشاور خوب در تماس باش که بهت وقت اختصاص بده

----------


## mobin7

دی وی دی رو هم از الان بیخیال شو :/ 
فیزیک ریاضی شیمی بعضی مباحث خواستی از موسسه های معتبر بخر یا از الا رایگان بدان

----------


## MH_220

داداش من پارسال گرفتم .... 

ببین سوالا رو که پی دی اف میدن  با جواب 

فیلم هاشو باید دانلود کنی متاسفانه به دلیل حجم بالا نتونستم یکیشم دانلود کنم ... خیلی هم زیاد بودن .... کلی فیلم فرستاد ولی باید دانلود میکردم که خودش فکر کنم کلی هزینه دانلودش میشه  که میگم نتونستم دان کنم 

برنامشم اینطوری که کلا میشه حداکثر 8 ساعت در روز ... 

در کل خودت برنامه بریز داداش سنگین تره

----------


## Lullaby

*وااااا؟؟؟؟
شنیدم مشاور تحصیلی هست اما برنامه اینجوری رو نه.....
بنظرم خودت برنامه بریز...
اگه هم نه....بده یه کسی که تجربه داره...*

----------


## khansar

بچه ها به هیچ وجه سمت مکتبستان نرید. کاویانی دکتر نیست .تنها کسی ک میتونه برنامه بریزه خود شما هستید انقد تو حاشیه نرید

----------


## Navid70

من یه بار رفتم سایتشون یه کلیپ دیدم طرف با گوشی پزشکی دور گردنش داشت مشاوره میداد یعنی شعور این ادم از همون اول مشخص بود که بقیه رو چی فرض میکنه.
افراد جوده زیادن یه عده با این حرفا که 4 ماه 6 ماه میشه پزشکی اورد به خودشون امید میدن یه عده از همین راه پول در میارن در هر حالت شما ضرر میکنید.4 ماهه نمیتونید ببندید درسا رو میل خودتونه.برنامه داریم 2 هفته ای ببنده ولی همش تخیلیه

----------


## MH_220

> من یه بار رفتم سایتشون یه کلیپ دیدم طرف با گوشی پزشکی دور گردنش داشت مشاوره میداد یعنی شعور این ادم از همون اول مشخص بود که بقیه رو چی فرض میکنه.
> افراد جوده زیادن یه عده با این حرفا که 4 ماه 6 ماه میشه پزشکی اورد به خودشون امید میدن یه عده از همین راه پول در میارن در هر حالت شما ضرر میکنید.4 ماهه نمیتونید ببندید درسا رو میل خودتونه.برنامه داریم 2 هفته ای ببنده ولی همش تخیلیه


انصافا کم نبودن اونایی که تو 6 ماه پزشکی اوردن ... شاید شما نتونی ولی خیلی ها تونستن 

ولی مشکل دقیقا اینه که طرف پزشکه !!

یعنی کار مشاوره یه کاره تخصصیه ... نه اینکه طرف چون خودش پزشک شده بیاد مشاوره بده .... مشاوره ی این افراد در واقعا تجربیاته خودشون هستش نه مطالب علمی ...

کلا با مشاوره ی هرچی دکتره مخالفم مگر اینکه رفته باشه روانشناسی بالینی خونده باشه یا به صورت تخصصی اموزش دیده باشه مثل دکتر جعفر قلی

----------


## MaTiin

> داداش من پارسال گرفتم .... 
> 
> ببین سوالا رو که پی دی اف میدن  با جواب 
> 
> فیلم هاشو باید دانلود کنی متاسفانه به دلیل حجم بالا نتونستم یکیشم دانلود کنم ... خیلی هم زیاد بودن .... کلی فیلم فرستاد ولی باید دانلود میکردم که خودش فکر کنم کلی هزینه دانلودش میشه  که میگم نتونستم دان کنم 
> 
> برنامشم اینطوری که کلا میشه حداکثر 8 ساعت در روز ... 
> 
> در کل خودت برنامه بریز داداش سنگین تره


با این 8 ساعت در روز درسا رو چطور می بست؟؟
البته میشه ها...ولی این بسته بندیش از یه جاییش درز پیدا میکنه...
میشه تو این مدت موفق شد ولی با ساعت بالا مثل 12-13 ساعت اونم مداوم...حالا 8 ساعت خیلی عجیبه برام

----------


## MH_220

> با این 8 ساعت در روز درسا رو چطور می بست؟؟
> البته میشه ها...ولی این بسته بندیش از یه جاییش درز پیدا میکنه...
> میشه تو این مدت موفق شد ولی با ساعت بالا مثل 12-13 ساعت اونم مداوم...حالا 8 ساعت خیلی عجیبه برام


چطور میبست ؟ 

به قول خودش چند بار دور هم میکرد ... 

مثلا در یک تایم یک ساعت و نیمی مینوشت یک دوم شیمی درس فلان ... فرداش مینوست باز یک ساعت و نیم تست همون یک دومی که دیروز خوندی ...

برنامش خوب بود بد نبود ... دیگه واسه کسی که 4 ماه وقت داشت خوب بود ...  :Yahoo (110): 

ولی فیلم ها و سوالا ...

----------


## Mr Sky

*از الان روزی 10 ساعت بخون با هر برنامه ریزی هم که باشه...اصلا بدون هیچ برنامه ریزی......قول میدم در بدترین وضعین رتبت حداکثر 10000 کشوری بشه......
.
.فقط بخون و تسلیم نشو
.
.

فقط بخون.به اوج عظمت و شکوه و قدرت میرسی*

----------


## khansar

ببین اقا نوید من نمیدونم شما کنکور رو چی فرض کردی هر کی میاد میخواد شروع کنه تازه بش میگی برنامه دوساله بریز.بابا کنکور دستیاری پزشکی نمی خواند بدند که .اقا نوید اگر موسسه ای بت گفته باید دو سال بخونی باید بت بگم سخت در اشتباهی .اگر کسی 4 ماه روزی 12 بخونه کل مباحث رو بدون حذفیات و خلاصه نویسی هم انجام بشه یکماه بعدی هم فقط مرور خلاصه ها و تست زماندار و ماه اخرم ازمونای سه روز یکبار .ضمنا اینو بدونید هرچقدر زمان کمتر و حجم کار بیشتر باشه. ذهن انسان نا خوداگاه بازدهیش چند برابر میشه .والسلام

----------


## halsey

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط khansar


ببین اقا نوید من نمیدونم شما کنکور رو چی فرض کردی هر کی میاد میخواد شروع کنه تازه بش میگی برنامه دوساله بریز.بابا کنکور دستیاری پزشکی نمی خواند بدند که .اقا نوید اگر موسسه ای بت گفته باید دو سال بخونی باید بت بگم سخت در اشتباهی .اگر کسی 4 ماه روزی 12 بخونه کل مباحث رو بدون حذفیات و خلاصه نویسی هم انجام بشه یکماه بعدی هم فقط مرور خلاصه ها و تست زماندار و ماه اخرم ازمونای سه روز یکبار .ضمنا اینو بدونید هرچقدر زمان کمتر و حجم کار بیشتر باشه. ذهن انسان نا خوداگاه بازدهیش چند برابر میشه .والسلام


موافقم باهاتون، اگر کسی پیوسته بخونه موفق میشه، فقط اینکه گفتید مغز ادم تو زمان کم بازدهیش بیشتره!اساس علمی داره؟*

----------


## khansar

بله اساس علمی داره.میتونید سرچ.کنید

----------


## khansar

بخاطر اینکه شما وقتتون ک کم باشه میگید من یکبار میخونم. وهمین یکبارم فرصت دارم.به نظر شما تمرکز چند برابر نمیشه برای یادگیری مطلب؟

----------


## Freedom Fighter

> *
> موافقم باهاتون، اگر کسی پیوسته بخونه موفق میشه، فقط اینکه گفتید مغز ادم تو زمان کم بازدهیش بیشتره!اساس علمی داره؟*


12سالی درس خوندید هنوز متوجه نشدید؟
مورد بوده تو  کل ترم خواب بودم و نخوندم ولی تو  2 روز  200 صحفه خوندم 20 هم گرفتم چرا چون وقط کمه تمام توانو میزاری

----------


## Navid70

> انصافا کم نبودن اونایی که تو 6 ماه پزشکی اوردن ... شاید شما نتونی ولی خیلی ها تونستن 
> 
> ولی مشکل دقیقا اینه که طرف پزشکه !!
> 
> یعنی کار مشاوره یه کاره تخصصیه ... نه اینکه طرف چون خودش پزشک شده بیاد مشاوره بده .... مشاوره ی این افراد در واقعا تجربیاته خودشون هستش نه مطالب علمی ...
> 
> کلا با مشاوره ی هرچی دکتره مخالفم مگر اینکه رفته باشه روانشناسی بالینی خونده باشه یا به صورت تخصصی اموزش دیده باشه مثل دکتر جعفر قلی


بله بنده میشناسم کسیو 4 ماهه خونده پزشکی اورده ولی کو سال 80 خونده به هرکیم برسه همینو میگه ولی کنکور الان بحثش جداس
خیلی افرادم هستن روانشناسی خوندن هیچی از مشاوره بارشون نیست خیلی افرادم هستن پزشکن ولی ببین چه مشاوره ای میدن
امید زیاد دادن و استرس دادن جفتش یه حالته.بحث بنده خدا رو خراب نکنیم بهتره

----------


## Navid70

> ببین اقا نوید من نمیدونم شما کنکور رو چی فرض کردی هر کی میاد میخواد شروع کنه تازه بش میگی برنامه دوساله بریز.بابا کنکور دستیاری پزشکی نمی خواند بدند که .اقا نوید اگر موسسه ای بت گفته باید دو سال بخونی باید بت بگم سخت در اشتباهی .اگر کسی 4 ماه روزی 12 بخونه کل مباحث رو بدون حذفیات و خلاصه نویسی هم انجام بشه یکماه بعدی هم فقط مرور خلاصه ها و تست زماندار و ماه اخرم ازمونای سه روز یکبار .ضمنا اینو بدونید هرچقدر زمان کمتر و حجم کار بیشتر باشه. ذهن انسان نا خوداگاه بازدهیش چند برابر میشه .والسلام


شما اولا شخصیت داشته باشید به کسی تهمت نزنید که حرف فلان موسسه رو میزنه بعلاوه صحبتای بنده هیچوقت اینطور نبوده کسی گفته پایم صفره گفتم 2 ساله بریز بهتره تا برنامه 5 ماهه.
بحث پایه مطرحه کسی نمیدونه مول با مولار فرقش چیه شیمیو چطوری میخواد توی 4 ماه به درصدای الان برسونه؟طرف هنوز توی طرفین وسطین گیره چه فهمی از ریاضی داره؟
بحث خوندن و تایم نیست ذهن انسان نامحدوده ولی نمیتونه یه عدد 20 رقمی رو 1 هفته ای حفظ کنه تایم نیاز داره.مشکل دقیقا همینه که شما فکر میکنید کنکور شبه امتحانه و ذهن نامحدود
نیازی به بحث نیست شما عید ببینید روزی چنتا تایپیک برای شروع درس و خوندن 4 ماهه استارت میخوره همشونم انگیزه دارن بقیه افرادم ماشالله بدتر از شما 4 ماهه چیه؟برنامه 1 ماهه میدن،من هنوز منتظرم ببینم این افراد کجان که قول میدادن؟ اون افرادی که 4 ماهه رتبه زیر 5 هزار میخواستن کجان؟
کنکور سخت نیست کتابای دبیرستان مگه چی دارن؟یه سری دروس ساده هستن.ولی وقتی تعداد دروس میره بالا تعداد نکات میره بالا سختی و تعداد نکته تستا میره بالا 1.2 بار خوندن جواب گو نیست.
شما هروقت این برنامه که فرمودید رو پیاده کردید و نتیجه گرفتید به بقیه هم توصیه کنید.

----------


## MH_220

> بله بنده میشناسم کسیو 4 ماهه خونده پزشکی اورده ولی کو سال 80 خونده به هرکیم برسه همینو میگه ولی کنکور الان بحثش جداس
> خیلی افرادم هستن روانشناسی خوندن هیچی از مشاوره بارشون نیست خیلی افرادم هستن پزشکن ولی ببین چه مشاوره ای میدن
> امید زیاد دادن و استرس دادن جفتش یه حالته.بحث بنده خدا رو خراب نکنیم بهتره



نه داداش شما نمیشناسی ... من میشناسم چهار ماهه پزشکی فردوسی مشهد اورده با 15 ساعت روزی و این قضیه مال سه سال پیشه تقریبا ...

موفق باشی

----------


## khansar

پس لابد این خانم هم دروغه جریانش یا استسناء:
اون فاطمه خانومی که مصاحبش تو انجمنه که تو سه ماه با روزی 18 ساعت پزشکی تهران اوورده

----------


## khansar

یا رتبه 1566 منطقه دو ک امسال اسمش پخش شد تو تی وی تو برنامه کار نامه بیست که از عید خونده و دندانه کردستانه و 93 درصد شیمی زده.کارنامشم تو قلمچی هست معدلشم 13.80لابد اینا مغز انیشتین دارند ماهم مغز ....

----------


## khansar

بعدشم. سوالای کنکور تکراریه اگه بررسی کرده باشین با این تفاوت که یه مقدار کلمه به ظاهر وحشتناک اطرافش گذاشتن یا مثلا تو ریاصی فیزیک فقط اعداد تغییر پیدا کردند

----------


## MH_220

داداش بیخیال  خودتو کنترل کن ... نیفتی رو دستمون خدایی ناکرده  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط MH_220


نه داداش شما نمیشناسی ... من میشناسم چهار ماهه پزشکی فردوسی مشهد اورده با 15 ساعت روزی و این قضیه مال سه سال پیشه تقریبا ...

موفق باشی


مگه فردوسی مشهد پزشکی هم داره؟!!*

----------


## MH_220

> *
> مگه فردوسی مشهد پزشکی هم داره؟!!*


عه ... ببخشید منظورم دانشگاه علوم پزشکی مشهد بودش ... 

فردوسی پزشکی نداره

----------


## khansar

دوستان روش مطالعه افراد متفاوته .سامان تارم فقط یکبار کل درسارو خوند نه ده بار

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط MH_220


عه ... ببخشید منظورم دانشگاه علوم پزشکی مشهد بودش ... 

فردوسی پزشکی نداره


عجب سووووتی خفنی دادی...ایول رفیق*

----------


## MH_220

> *
> عجب سووووتی خفنی دادی...ایول رفیق*


 جالبیش اینه ساکن مشهد باشی و همچین سوتی ای بدی  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## MaTiin

> یا رتبه 1566 منطقه دو ک امسال اسمش پخش شد تو تی وی تو برنامه کار نامه بیست که از عید خونده و دندانه کردستانه و 93 درصد شیمی زده.کارنامشم تو قلمچی هست معدلشم 13.80لابد اینا مغز انیشتین دارند ماهم مغز ....


1-خر
2-گاو
؟؟؟
 :Yahoo (35):

----------


## MaTiin

> یا رتبه 1566 منطقه دو ک امسال اسمش پخش شد تو تی وی تو برنامه کار نامه بیست که از عید خونده و دندانه کردستانه و 93 درصد شیمی زده.کارنامشم تو قلمچی هست معدلشم 13.80لابد اینا مغز انیشتین دارند ماهم مغز ....


داداش شرمنده بحث مچ گیری و اینا نیست ابدا
ولی خب مشتاق شدم مصاحبه این شخص رو ببینم
یا افزایش ترازش تو کانون

با مشخصات تو کسی رو پیدا نمی کنم
میشه یه لینکی در این مورد بدی 
فک کنم رتبه های 1559 یا 1563 منظورت باشه  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## MaTiin

> یا رتبه 1566 منطقه دو ک امسال اسمش پخش شد تو تی وی تو برنامه کار نامه بیست که از عید خونده و دندانه کردستانه و 93 درصد شیمی زده.کارنامشم تو قلمچی هست معدلشم 13.80لابد اینا مغز انیشتین دارند ماهم مغز ....





> داداش شرمنده بحث مچ گیری و اینا نیست ابدا
> ولی خب مشتاق شدم مصاحبه این شخص رو ببینم
> یا افزایش ترازش تو کانون
> 
> با مشخصات تو کسی رو پیدا نمی کنم
> میشه یه لینکی در این مورد بدی 
> فک کنم رتبه های 1559 یا 1563 منظورت باشه


برادر خانسار گرامی(چه سلیقه ای انصافا )
پیداش کردم

این دوستمون از کله شق /چغر و بد بدن و پروووو های روزگار بوده
با توجه به تایمی که داشته یه استراتژی انتخاب کرده پر ریسک 
یعنی ول کردن ریاضی و دادنن فول تایم اون به شیمی هم سر جلسه کنکور و هم قبل کنکور
کاری که میتونست براش خیلی گروون تموم بشه 
این لوتی ما از دیار لاهیجان بوده 


البته اگه این باشه  :Yahoo (21):  
اگه نیست تصحیح کن و همنچنان اگر لینک خاصی در مورد مصاحبه ایشون داری بفرست

----------


## Petrichor

> برادر خانسار گرامی(چه سلیقه ای انصافا )
> پیداش کردم
> فایل پیوست 65742
> این دوستمون از کله شق /چغر و بد بدن و پروووو های روزگار بوده
> با توجه به تایمی که داشته یه استراتژی انتخاب کرده پر ریسک 
> یعنی ول کردن ریاضی و دادنن فول تایم اون به شیمی هم سر جلسه کنکور و هم قبل کنکور
> کاری که میتونست براش خیلی گروون تموم بشه 
> این لوتی ما از دیار لاهیجان بوده 
> فایل پیوست 65743
> ...


*

به نظرم حرکتش نوعی خرگری محسوب میشه ...
ول بازم دمش گرم*

----------


## MH_220

> *
> 
> به نظرم حرکتش نوعی خرگری محسوب میشه ...
> ول بازم دمش گرم*


حرکت خرگری چه حرکتیه ؟  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## khansar

بله خب ریسکش زیاد بوده ولی خب یه جوری کار کرده شیمی رو که.گفته صد درصد بالا میزنم

----------


## khansar

بعدشم اسمم خوانسار نیست اسم شهرمه تو استان اصفهان

----------


## shayanmmb

> یا رتبه 1566 منطقه دو ک امسال اسمش پخش شد تو تی وی تو برنامه کار نامه بیست که از عید خونده و دندانه کردستانه و 93 درصد شیمی زده.کارنامشم تو قلمچی هست معدلشم 13.80لابد اینا مغز انیشتین دارند ماهم مغز ....


این برنامه کی پخش شده؟؟

اینی که شما میگی درسته توی قلمچی زده کردستان دندان ولی توی صفحه لاهیجان زده که رستش انسانیه مخم هنگ کرد

----------


## shayanmmb

> برادر خانسار گرامی(چه سلیقه ای انصافا )
> پیداش کردم
> فایل پیوست 65742
> این دوستمون از کله شق /چغر و بد بدن و پروووو های روزگار بوده
> با توجه به تایمی که داشته یه استراتژی انتخاب کرده پر ریسک 
> یعنی ول کردن ریاضی و دادنن فول تایم اون به شیمی هم سر جلسه کنکور و هم قبل کنکور
> کاری که میتونست براش خیلی گروون تموم بشه 
> این لوتی ما از دیار لاهیجان بوده 
> فایل پیوست 65743
> ...





> *
> 
> به نظرم حرکتش نوعی خرگری محسوب میشه ...
> ول بازم دمش گرم*





> بله خب ریسکش زیاد بوده ولی خب یه جوری کار کرده شیمی رو که.گفته صد درصد بالا میزنم





> حرکت خرگری چه حرکتیه ؟


دوستان اگه توی همون سایت کانون برین صفحه لاهیجان این شخص رشتش انسانی بوده...ولی توی این عکسایی که شما فرستادی و خود منم دیدم رشتش تجربی شده...جریان یکم پیچیدس :Yahoo (1):

----------


## MH_220

برادر من بیخیال شو دیگه ... :Yahoo (4): 

تو الان شروع کنی کنی حتی از صفر بازم موفق میشی ... حالا میخوای باور کن و شروع کن ... اگرم میخوای باور نکن و 6 ماه دیگه حسرت بخور بگو کاش همون 6 ماه پیش شروع میکردم حداقل میخوندم ....


کنکور چیه که حالا تو 6 ماه نتونی توش موفق بشی ؟ ازمون های سخت تر از این رو باید تو زندگیمون پشت سر بزاریم

----------


## Healer

> داداش شرمنده بحث مچ گیری و اینا نیست ابدا
> ولی خب مشتاق شدم مصاحبه این شخص رو ببینم
> یا افزایش ترازش تو کانون
> فایل پیوست 65741
> با مشخصات تو کسی رو پیدا نمی کنم
> میشه یه لینکی در این مورد بدی 
> فک کنم رتبه های 1559 یا 1563 منظورت باشه


خانم محدثه ولیزاده همسایه ماس  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Healer

> خانم محدثه ولیزاده همسایه ماس


به خوم که نمیتونم افتخار کنم حداقل به دوست و در و همسایه یکم بنازم  :Yahoo (21): 
والا  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## EdisS

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط AGHA.ERMIA


خانم محدثه ولیزاده همسایه ماس 


مگه محدثه از عید خوند؟؟
از اول سال میخوندا.._

----------


## Healer

> *
> 
> بالام جان،این اهل لاهیجانه...تو که تبریزی باوووو*


اهل خوی هستن

----------


## Healer

> _
> مگه محدثه از عید خوند؟؟
> از اول سال میخوندا.._


نه از شهریور خوندن
مشاور قوی هم داشتن پسر عموش سال قبل دو رقمی آورده

----------


## Healer

> *
> 
> میگم بالام جان،حقیقتا من گیج شدم!
> این ینی خوی بوده و واسه کنکورش رفته لاهیجانه؟!*


 :Yahoo (75): 
کلا دلیجان چه صیغه ایه؟!
خوی بوده وخوی کنکور داده  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## DR.MAM

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط AGHA.ERMIA



کلا دلیجان چه صیغه ایه؟!
خوی بوده وخوی کنکور داده 


آهااا..متوجه شدم
یه لحظه داشتم اشتبا میزدم*

----------


## tear_goddess

> نه از شهریور خوندن
> مشاور قوی هم داشتن پسر عموش سال قبل دو رقمی آورده


خب این ک میگن تو فرصت برابر گفته از عید خونده 
اقا من میگم بیخیال اینا شیم خودمون بخونیم -_- !!

----------


## Healer

> خب این ک میگن تو فرصت برابر گفته از عید خونده 
> اقا من میگم بیخیال اینا شیم خودمون بخونیم -_- !!


واقعا؟؟؟ 
اما من مطمئنم که از اول شهریور استارتشونو زدن صد در صد
شاید خوندن اصلی و عالیشون از عید باشه  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## khansar

1566 تجربیه ولی تو صفحه لاهیجان نیست اسمش محمد مصطفی چرختاب مقدم هست

----------


## MaTiin

> 1566 تجربیه ولی تو صفحه لاهیجان نیست اسمش محمد مصطفی چرختاب مقدم هست


پیدا نمیشه  :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## MaTiin

> خانم محدثه ولیزاده همسایه ماس


این افتخار رو به شما به خاندان ولیزاده و در کل به کل افراد محله تبریک می گویم...
باشد که شما نیز باعث سر بلندی محله خویش شوید

----------


## Healer

> این افتخار رو به شما به خاندان ولیزاده و در کل به کل افراد محله تبریک می گویم...
> باشد که شما نیز باعث سر بلندی محله خویش شوید


 :Yahoo (21):   :Yahoo (22): 
انشاالله  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## MaTiin

من این بابا رو میخوام...زنده یا مرده 
اخه با معدل 13.80 ؟؟  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## DR.MAM

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط MaTiin


من این بابا رو میخوام...زنده یا مرده 
اخه با معدل 13.80 ؟؟ 


دوست من امسال با معدل ۱۳.۴۰ رتبش شد ۲۱۰۰ منطقه ۲

مگه معدل پایینا چشونه؟*

----------


## DR.MAM

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط MaTiin


هیچیشون نیست خیلی هم خوبن...
 خود من معدل پایین نیستم ولی معدل پایین ها را دوست دارم 
(البته معدل خودم 17/5  ولی به هر حال الف محسوب میشم )
فقط دوستتم از عید شروع کرد؟؟ 
دنبال الگو و این مموش بازی ها نیستم ولی شرایطی که داداش خانسار  گفت واقعا کنجکاو کرده منو 


نه*

----------


## Navid70

> یا رتبه 1566 منطقه دو ک امسال اسمش پخش شد تو تی وی تو برنامه کار نامه بیست که از عید خونده و دندانه کردستانه و 93 درصد شیمی زده.کارنامشم تو قلمچی هست معدلشم 13.80لابد اینا مغز انیشتین دارند ماهم مغز ....


شما چرا مثل ملاها بحث میکنید؟
گفتم که ملاک شما 2-3 نفری هست که میفرمایید با پایه صفر 3-4 ماهه خوندن و موفق شدن بنده میگم کسایی که پارسال دم عید استارت زدن امیدشون رتبه زیر 5هزار بود چرا دم کنکور به زیر 20هزار هم راضی بودن؟؟؟
بازار کنکور بهترین دلیله شما حساب کن چه تعداد مراجعه به این افراد میشه تا بفهمن چه کار کردن که 3-4 ماهه تونستن کنکور رو جمع کنن؟این راجب همشون نیست ولی بهترین راه تبلیغ همینه.مثال میزنم کسی رتبه 1 امسال  رو تی وی :Yahoo (4): ،نیاورد ولی تا دلت بخواد افراد این شکلی رو اوردن،خونده طرف رتبه اورده جای 3 سال میگه 3 ماه خوندم کی به کیه برادر مگه نظارتی هست؟

----------


## khansar

سه سال خونده ریاضی زده 3 درصد؟

----------


## khansar

اقا نوید نمیدونم چرا انقد دوست دارید بچه هارو نا امید کنید با حرفاتون خیلی خب بابا هیچکی نمیتونه از الان موفق بشه .کنکور رو هم باید از بدو تولد شروع میکردیم هر کی هم میخواد شروع کنه دیگه نیاد بگه .باید برنامه 50 ساله بریزه .حله؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## khansar

یه چیز جالب هیچکی اسمی از سامان تارم نمیاره که تو 6 ماه دندان سراسری اوورد با کمترین امکانات .اونم نه کنکور 80 سال پیش بلکه همین 95

----------


## Mr Sky

*در کل بنظم بر اساس تجربه ی دیگران تصمیم گیری نکنید...تمام تلاشتون رو کنید یا موفق میشید یا نمیشید.....حداقل یه نتیجه بهتر که میگیرید...*

----------


## MaTiin

> شما چرا مثل ملاها بحث میکنید؟
> گفتم که ملاک شما 2-3 نفری هست که میفرمایید با پایه صفر 3-4 ماهه خوندن و موفق شدن بنده میگم کسایی که پارسال دم عید استارت زدن امیدشون رتبه زیر 5هزار بود چرا دم کنکور به زیر 20هزار هم راضی بودن؟؟؟
> بازار کنکور بهترین دلیله شما حساب کن چه تعداد مراجعه به این افراد میشه تا بفهمن چه کار کردن که 3-4 ماهه تونستن کنکور رو جمع کنن؟این راجب همشون نیست ولی بهترین راه تبلیغ همینه.مثال میزنم کسی رتبه 1 امسال  رو تی وی،نیاورد ولی تا دلت بخواد افراد این شکلی رو اوردن،خونده طرف رتبه اورده جای 3 سال میگه 3 ماه خوندم کی به کیه برادر مگه نظارتی هست؟


اقا اینا یه راهی هم دارن که اول طرف رو به کل ناامید می کنن بعد جذبش می کنن  :Yahoo (4): 
دقیقا میدونی که چی میگم  :Yahoo (3): 
تازه بعضی هاشون هستن ملا نیستن ولی فتوا صادر می کنن
اینکه هیچ کس با پایه نچندان خوب نمیتونه تو  6 ماه موفق بشه
به هیچ وجه...یه حکم قطعی..
این دسته دوم اوناییکه شدن رو هم بهشون تهمت دروغ گویی می زنند
تازه خیلی هم اداعاشون میشه
درست میگم داداش؟؟  :Yahoo (11):

----------


## Majid.V.Z

> سلام دوستان
> 
> کسی این برنامه 4 ماهه مکتبستانو خریده؟؟ 
> چجوریه؟ ارزش خرید داره؟ میشه باهاش پیش رفت؟


به این نوع برنامه ها اصلا اعتماد نکنین برنامه‌ی هر کنکوری منحصر به فرده!!
بجای پول دادن برای این‌جور برنامه‌ها پیش یک مشاور خوب برید

----------


## mobin7

> یه چیز جالب هیچکی اسمی از سامان تارم نمیاره که تو 6 ماه دندان سراسری اوورد با کمترین امکانات .اونم نه کنکور 80 سال پیش بلکه همین 95


شما از کجا میدونی 6 ماه خونده؟ یارو درصدش رو دروغ گفت میخواد اینو راس بگه  :Yahoo (1): 

فک میکنن اگه بگن کم خوندیم خیلی شاخن  :Yahoo (4): 
دقیقا مثل دوران مدرسه . میگفتی خوندی؟ میگفت ن نهایت یه ساعت خوندم بعد بهترین نمره رو می اورد

----------


## Cat

:Yahoo (99):

----------


## khansar

کدوم.درصدش رو دروغ گفت.چند بود درصداش؟

----------


## khansar

دید اکثر بچه های برای قبولی پزشکی:حداقل از تابستون خونده باشه به حدی تست زده باشه که مغزش کف کنه .حدود صد بار هر درس و بخونه .ازمون ازمون ازمایشی رفته باشه معدلش حداقل 17 باشه.با وجود اجرای همه ی این شرایط شاید لازم باشه برنامه 4 ساله بریزه .دوست عزیر سوالات کنکور در سطح متوسط هست نیاز نیست ادم تا پای از درس خوندن مو هاش بریزه

----------


## hossein943

*محصولاتشون فوق العاده بنجله کافیه سری به آپارات بزنید و ویدیو هاشون رو ببینید!! آدم خندش میگیره!! البته باید گریه کرد به حال آموزش این کشور که اینها در آموزش عالی این مملکت جا خشک کردن!
بیشتر به کاسب ها شباهت دارن تا مشاوره کنکور!! شیوه های بازاریابی و تبلیغاتی بسیار وسوسه کننده ای دارن.
برنامه کیلویی کسی رو به جایی نمیرسونه!!

*

----------


## ithossein

سلام دوستان . می خواستم ببینم این برنامه 4 ماهه رو کسی خریده از مکتبستان . چطوریاست  قیمتش چنده ؟؟

من هر جوری برنامه می ریزم نمیشه

----------


## alirezasavary

> سلام دوستان . می خواستم ببینم این برنامه 4 ماهه رو کسی خریده از مکتبستان . چطوریاست  قیمتش چنده ؟؟
> 
> من هر جوری برنامه می ریزم نمیشه


شما عقلانی برنامه ریزی کن  + ساعت مطالعه و کیفیت مطالعه رو فضایی کن
اصلا به این برنامه ها نیازی نیس
یه نکته دیگه اینکه توی همچین برنامه هایی ذکر میشه که با روزی ۶ یا ۷ ساعت میتونی همه درسا رو سه بار بخونی که کاملا دروغه شما باید تقریبا هر روز ۱۲ بخونی

----------


## alirezasavary

> شما عقلانی برنامه ریزی کن  + ساعت مطالعه و کیفیت مطالعه رو فضایی کن
> اصلا به این برنامه ها نیازی نیس
> یه نکته دیگه اینکه توی همچین برنامه هایی ذکر میشه که با روزی ۶ یا ۷ ساعت میتونی همه درسا رو سه بار بخونی که کاملا دروغه شما باید تقریبا هر روز ۱۲ بخونی


پ.ن:یه برنامه توی سایت منتشر شد از این ۴ ماهه ها که بنظرم چون اساس برنامه های ۴ ماهه یه شکله شبیه برنامه مکتبستان باشه با یه سرچ توی سایت پیداش میکنی
بنظر من یه نگاه بندازی از نوع برنامه ریزیش ایده بگیر و خودت برنامه ت رو بنویس هیچکی بهتر از خودت توانایی هاتو نمیشناسه و توانایی برنامه ریختن براتو نداره

----------


## AlirezaAsghari

باور کنین هیچ برنامه ریزی مث خود آدم نمیشه، چون هیییییچ کس به اندازه خودت روت شناخت نداره
منم اوایل فاز مشاور ورداشته بودم، ولی فقط یه هفته رو خودم و کارام تمرکز کردم بعد یک هفته برنامه ای برا خودم ریختم که الحمدلله واقعا منی که از درس متنفر بودم رو متحول کرد

----------


## iran-king

گول کاویانی رو نخورین 
نه دکتره نه اصا در مورد آموزش چیزی میدونه
هر کی تو این جامعه ترد میشه و جایگاهی نداره
یا میاد میشه مشاور کنکور یا مدرس کنکور
تنها برنامه 4 ماهه ای ک بدرد میخوره 4 ماهه کنکور کمکه امیرمهدی اسلامی

----------


## kurdish boy

کلا قید مکتبستان رو بزن رفیق واقعا دی وی دی هاشون هم مفت نمی ارزه چه برسه به برنامه ریزی

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> سلام دوستان . می خواستم ببینم این برنامه 4 ماهه رو کسی خریده از مکتبستان . چطوریاست  قیمتش چنده ؟؟
> 
> من هر جوری برنامه می ریزم نمیشه


خوب اگه نخریدیش دست نگه دار
چون 1 ماه مونده به کنکورم همچین برنامه ریزی میده بیرون بمب انگیزه کنکور :Yahoo (4):

----------


## shayanmmb

سلام دوستان

کسی هست برنامه مکتبستانو خریده باشه؟

چجوریه؟ خوبه؟ میشه باهاش جلو رفت؟

لطفا نصیحت نکنید و فقط کساییکه خریدن نظر بدن...برای خودم نمیخوام

----------


## iranfairs

بشین درستو با برنامه بخون کافیته..

----------


## morteza20

مکتبستان تا سه هفته مونده ب کنکور برنامه میده برای قبولی در پزشکی از سطح صفر . ینی هر ماه ی برنامه

----------


## vahidz771

هیچکس از خود آدم نمیتونه یه برنامه موفق تجویز کنه :Yahoo (3): 
با توجه به شرایط ، زمان ، توایی ، پشتکار و تلاش یه برنامه خوب بچینید مطمئن باشید موفق میشین :Yahoo (1):

----------


## shayanmmb

> هیچکس از خود آدم نمیتونه یه برنامه موفق تجویز کنه
> با توجه به شرایط ، زمان ، توایی ، پشتکار و تلاش یه برنامه خوب بچینید مطمئن باشید موفق میشین


دوستان منکه گفتم نصیحت لازم نیست

----------


## shayanmmb

> مکتبستان تا سه هفته مونده ب کنکور برنامه میده برای قبولی در پزشکی از سطح صفر . ینی هر ماه ی برنامه ������


شما برنامه رو گرفتین؟

----------


## vahidz771

> دوستان منکه گفتم نصیحت لازم نیست


شرمنده ، از دوستام گرفته بود دیده بود واقعا برنامه چرتی هست .
دوباره خودش نشست برنامه نوشت و این وسط فقط ۲۰۰ تومن ریخت سطل *****.
بازم شرمنده

----------


## hero93

هر کی بلد باشه برای خودش برنامه بریز و خوب اجرا کنه و نتیجه بگیره خوبه حالا اگه کسی تو برنامه ریختن مشکل داشته باشه بهتره از یه مشاور کمک بگیره چه بسا همون برنامه باعث بشه انگیزه بگیره و بیشتر درس بخونه و از سردرگمی بیرون بیاد

----------


## kurdish boy

برنامه یه ماهشو یکی توسایت گذاشته بود من دانلود کردم ولی ارزش این همه پولو نداشت بدی به این برنامه مکتبستان

----------


## behnaz1373

اره من خریدم
300 ریختم سطل اشغال
خیلی مزخرف بود و بی حساب شده! ایشالا خیر نبینه کاویانی

----------


## alivesali

من تو یه کانالی دیدم کاملش رو خواستید بگید ادرسش رو بدم

----------


## N-S

سلام دوستان
کسی تاحالا از این برنامه استفاده کرده؟!
من یه ماه پیش سفارش دادم هنوز نیومده!!کلافه شدم ب بهانه ی اینکه برنامه میاد و از رو اون میخونم یه ماه رو از دست دادم :Y (543):  :Y (543):  :Yahoo (38):  :Yahoo (38):  :Yahoo (38): 
البته با پکیجش
چی بگم والا دلم خونه!
حس میکنم کلاه رفته سرم 
پکیجش رو فرستادن اونجوری ک تبلیغشو میکردن نیس
لطفا یکی کمکم کنه
من پزشکی میخوام  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19): درسمم خوبه
فقط یه برنامه لازم دارم ک طبق اون پیش برم پیش دانشگاهیم
هرکی کمکم کنه جبران میکنم براش  :Yahoo (12):

----------


## sharif.cfz

5.5 ماه...فقط بخون بخون بخون هر جور شده بخون گول موسسات رو هم نخور..
کسایی که درس نمیخونن بعد کنکور حسرت نمیخورن 
اما شما ک میگی درسم خوبه بد کنکور حسرت میخوری میگی من ک میتونستم بخونم چرا نخوندم....
همه چیو تعطیل کن فقط بخون !!

----------


## akram_gh

> سلام دوستان
> کسی تاحالا از این برنامه استفاده کرده؟!
> من یه ماه پیش سفارش دادم هنوز نیومده!!کلافه شدم ب بهانه ی اینکه برنامه میاد و از رو اون میخونم یه ماه رو از دست دادم
> البته با پکیجش
> چی بگم والا دلم خونه!
> حس میکنم کلاه رفته سرم 
> پکیجش رو فرستادن اونجوری ک تبلیغشو میکردن نیس
> لطفا یکی کمکم کنه
> من پزشکی میخوام درسمم خوبه
> ...


نباید برنامه رومیگرفتی..برنامه هاشون خوب نیستن

----------


## akram_gh

> سلام دوستان
> کسی تاحالا از این برنامه استفاده کرده؟!
> من یه ماه پیش سفارش دادم هنوز نیومده!!کلافه شدم ب بهانه ی اینکه برنامه میاد و از رو اون میخونم یه ماه رو از دست دادم
> البته با پکیجش
> چی بگم والا دلم خونه!
> حس میکنم کلاه رفته سرم 
> پکیجش رو فرستادن اونجوری ک تبلیغشو میکردن نیس
> لطفا یکی کمکم کنه
> من پزشکی میخوام درسمم خوبه
> ...


میخای تو برنامه ریزی بت کمک کنم؟؟؟؟

----------


## sharif.cfz

> نباید برنامه رومیگرفتی..برنامه هاشون خوب نیستن


حالا دلسردش نکن  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## akram_gh

> حالا دلسردش نکن


دلسردش نکردم
من خودم قبلا خیلی برنامه گرفتم ولی برا اینکه یاد بگیرم مناسب خودم برنامه بریزم.الان خداروشکر فولم برا برنامه ریزی

----------


## sharif.cfz

> دلسردش نکردم
> من خودم قبلا خیلی برنامه گرفتم ولی برا اینکه یاد بگیرم مناسب خودم برنامه بریزم.الان خداروشکر فولم برا برنامه ریزی


واسه رشته ریاضیم بلدین :Yahoo (4):

----------


## akram_gh

> واسه رشته ریاضیم بلدین


اره بلدم
پشت کنکوری هستی؟

----------


## azarney261

> سلام دوستان
> کسی تاحالا از این برنامه استفاده کرده؟!
> من یه ماه پیش سفارش دادم هنوز نیومده!!کلافه شدم ب بهانه ی اینکه برنامه میاد و از رو اون میخونم یه ماه رو از دست دادم
> البته با پکیجش
> چی بگم والا دلم خونه!
> حس میکنم کلاه رفته سرم 
> پکیجش رو فرستادن اونجوری ک تبلیغشو میکردن نیس
> لطفا یکی کمکم کنه
> من پزشکی میخوام درسمم خوبه
> ...



سلام ازخیلی وقته انجمن نیومده بودم این چن روزه اومدم ببرنامه۴ماهه دیگه چیه؟؟چیهبه نظرم قلمچی برووهیچ وقتم غیبت نکن توروازفضای درس ورقابت دورت میکنه وببین رتبه برترهاهمشون به برنامه قلمچی اعتمادکردن وواقعنم نتیجه گرفتن وبه نظرم بهترین برنامس وآزمون وخطاشوهم داده ومیشه به برنامش اعتمادکردوهمه کنکورهای قوی مثل دوستام اونجاآزمون میدن وبادیدنشون انگیزم واسه درس خوندن هم بیشترمیشه..به برنامه قلمچی اعتمادکن وبااونایی ک قراره رتبه برتربشن رقابت کن والسلام

----------


## sharif.cfz

> اره بلدم
> پشت کنکوری هستی؟


خیر پیش ریاضی  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## akram_gh

> خیر پیش ریاضی


تو نخونی قبولی هههههه
خیالت راحت

----------


## akram_gh

> خیر پیش ریاضی


حالا واقعا مشکل داری؟ :Yahoo (76):

----------


## sharif.cfz

> تو نخونی قبولی هههههه
> خیالت راحت


  خداشاده بیخیال ... سال پیش این قدر گفتن نهایی اسونه  اخر سر این قدر بیخیال شدم که گند زدم معدلمو
امسال همه میگن ریاضی قبولی و فلان..تا الانم بیخیالی زده سرم..که چی؟ که من قبولم .. ..چمیدونم طرف میگف یارو صبح بلند شده رفته کنکور ریاضی داده رتبه 5000 شده
ولی خب اره قبولی ولیی کدوم دانشگاه
دانشگاه الکی و چرت و پرت درس بخونی ک ملاک نی اصلا نخونی بهتره..به جاش ادم کار کنه بهتره خیلی هم بهتره ا وقتشو دانشگاه بی مصرف تلف کنه !!! تلف !!!!!!!
واسه قبول شدن دانشگاه خوب مثل  خصوصا تهران... اصفهان مشهد و...باید خیلی خوب خوند الکی هم نی والا...

----------


## sharif.cfz

> حالا واقعا مشکل داری؟


یه راهنمایی کلی اگ مرحمت کنید  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## akram_gh

> یه راهنمایی کلی اگ مرحمت کنید


خب واقعا همینطوره.قبولی.اره دانشگاه مهمه
میخوای مباحث مهمو بگم ک همونارو راحت بخونی و درصد بالایی بزنی؟

----------


## sharif.cfz

> خب واقعا همینطوره.قبولی.اره دانشگاه مهمه
> میخوای مباحث مهمو بگم ک همونارو راحت بخونی و درصد بالایی بزنی؟


لطف میکنین  :Yahoo (4): یه تایپک زدم اگه میشه اونجا راهنمایی کنین 
نحوه ی برنامه ریزی دروس تخصصی رشته ریاضی(یه کمکی کنین)
ببخشیدا

----------

